# Marines begin new rifle course



## D-n-A (22 Oct 2005)

http://www.marines.mil/marinelink/mcn2000.nsf/main5/84D05AEC911ABCBD8525709A005DF860?opendocument

Marines begin new rifle course
Submitted by: MCRD San Diego
Story Identification #: 2005101413624
Story by Pfc. Kaitlyn M. Scarboro 



MARINE CORPS RECRUIT DEPOT SAN DIEGO, Calif. (Oct. 14, 2005) -- Marines re-qualifying with the M-16 A2 service rifle now encounter a new course which started Oct. 1.

The changes made to the course are intended to provide Marines with more combat marksmanship training to better prepare them for the wars of today and tomorrow. 

The most noticeable change to the course is the scoring system, according to Maj. Robert B. Richardson, company commander, Weapons and Field Training Battalion, Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif. 

"The first thing they are going to notice is the 250-point (known distance) scoring system," he said.

Initial marksmanship qualification during boot camp is scored with maximum points of 250 using numbered rings to determine each shots individual score.

Marines in the fleet, after boot camp, were scored with a maximum score of 65 points on a hit or miss basis.

The new scoring system for fleet Marines will go back to initial qualification rules with a score between 190 and 209 getting marksman qualification; 210 to 219 for sharpshooter and 220 or more for expert. 

The old system required a total of 25 hits out of 65 rounds, a 38 percent proficiency level. The new course requires 60 hits out of 80 rounds fired, a 75 percent proficiency level.

In addition to the new scoring system, Marines must now qualify on a modified combat-oriented course.

"Field firing has gone away and a new beast called Table 2 has taken its place," said Richardson. 

Taking the last two days of the week-long qualification course, Table 2 includes three hours of classroom training and hours of practical application drills. 

The table also includes different weapons carry techniques.

"(Marines) are not qualified when they complete the (known distance) course. They have to successfully complete the Table 2 to be qualified with the rifle," said Richardson.

The new course includes many new changes to rifle manual and positions. Newly incorporated is the speed kneeling position - dropping to both knees and quickly firing. 

"You just collapse to your knees and shoot," said Richardson. 

Taking into consideration combat environments, Marines are also being given many more options during their qualification rounds. Controlled carry of the M-16 A2 service rifle with a 3-point sling or a loop sling is now allowed. Marines are no longer required to carry weapons at port arms when exiting the firing line. 

Simulated close combat drills with controlled pairs and hammered pairs - when two shot are fired without regaining sight picture - and reassessment drills are enhanced components in the course of fire.

Other changes to the course include clearing procedures for rounds lodged in the rifle and reloading procedures, including speed reloads and tactical reloads.

The new course also includes a Table 3, which is unit-required training in live-fire combat situations including unknown distance and night fire training.

Table 4 is a more advanced table with Marines shooting more than 500 rounds and requires more classroom training. Table 4 is an exclusive requirement for Marine infantrymen.


----------



## McAllister (30 Oct 2005)

I did the new A-line of fire. It's great. CQB and medium range pop-up stuff.  For example, you're standing there, the target pops up @ 25yds, you bring the rifle up, bang-bang (hammer or controlled pair), drop to a knee, hammer pair the other target, switch back to the first target and do a reassessment drill.(one in the head).  Then you practice shooting out of bunkers and off rooftops.  All the coaches say this is way better than the old way. I don't know cause i havent been around long enough. But I'll take their word for it.

As for the 250 point known distance, all you gotta do is remember what they teach. NPA, trigger control, breathing.  I got a 229 by applying fundamentals. I had never fired an M16A2 before.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Oct 2005)

Looks very interesting. I wonder how long it would take the CF to adopt such a program. The Shoot-to-Live just doesn't seem to cut it compared to this eh? 

Thoughts?


----------



## McAllister (31 Oct 2005)

Well, the course itself wouldn't take very long, except for perfecting the safety procedures if its being taught to recruits. (Dangerous lil buggers on a CQB rifle range)

But the range itself might cost too much. I'm not sure if CF has em' but the unkown distance pop up ranges we were on cost upwards of 3 mil bucks US.


----------



## Trinity (31 Oct 2005)

psh... pop up ranges... 3 million dollars


We have gophers....  much better

- target range shooting becomes a live fire range in seconds
- unpredictable
    -  you never know when they're coming up
    -  they move in unpredictable ways
    -  may attack if provoked (adds to the shoot to live concept)

 ;D     :

Just kidding people..  don't get your panties in a knot

I know.. DON'T shoot the wildlife on the range.


----------



## McAllister (31 Oct 2005)

At Parris Island the rifle ranges are surrounded by swamp (much like everything else there) and it was tempting not to shoot the big egret birds that would sit in a tree (with rounds snapping past their heads) ten feet above your target.  The shhoting coaches were armed. We didnt wanna get trigger happy.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Oct 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> The shhoting coaches were armed. We didnt wanna get trigger happy.



After seeing some of the antics that FNG's pull (we had a guy go AWOL in his underwear with a bayonet on the course across from mine) I think ALL instructors should be armed.  There is a Private Pyle in every course!


----------



## a_majoor (1 Nov 2005)

Much of this could be done in the CF quite easily, except for the issue of cost. Ammuniton is rationed to the extent that I had minimal 5.56 preparing to go on an operational tour. We did a platoon live fire attack with @ 2-3 magazines per man, one X belt for the C-9s and so on; zeroed our weapons with 15 rounds ea [by the book the min is 27 rds] and never received any 9mm for pistol qualification.

If that is how operational tours are prepped, then practicing KD, unknown distance, pairs fire and movement, jungle lanes or even just "double tapping" the targets (which is what I assume the Marines mean by "Hammer pair"?) during basic or yearly training seems to be well out of arc. Sad, but true.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (1 Nov 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> At Parris Island the rifle ranges are surrounded by swamp (much like everything else there) and it was tempting not to shoot the big egret birds that would sit in a tree (with rounds snapping past their heads) ten feet above your target.   The shhoting coaches were armed. We didnt wanna get trigger happy.



While training the Navy on the range, we are armed as well.  When training entry level Marines/Sailors with weapons, it has become a practice to carry a condition one weapon.  I carry an M-9 Pistol in my drop holster when I'm on the range or when teaching weapons classes where students are handling the pistol.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## McAllister (1 Nov 2005)

yeah, a Hammer Pair is the same as a double tap.(1 sight picture then 2 quick shots). A controlled pair is the other one we were taught and its pretty self explanatory. two sight pictures, two shots, slightly delayed to allow a quick aim.

I don't know why they dont just say double tap. Maybe its a pistol term only. ???


----------

